# A little irritated with my vet...



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

Normally I wouldnt bring this kind of negativity but I just need to ask what anyone else would do... Okay so I work very hard for my money and I don't make all that much, but I do well I guess for my age... Anyway so after the big vet visit yesterday when khloe was having her tummy problems... All the tests they ran, needless to say it was a big expense. Which is fine! Anything for my baby. Then her grooming appt was with the vet today and they didn't inform me they were giving her shots as well so the bill ended up being about 4 times more than expected... Also because I'm a new customer, they wouldn't allow me to bring the other half tomorrow after I get paid! So I had to ask my parents for a loan which I HATE doing. Would this frustrate anyone else? I'm glad her shots are all done now, don't get me wrong! But with the big vet bill yesterday I just couldn't afford this today... I don't see why they couldn't have just waited until Friday.... :/


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

That is a tough situation. I think I probably would have politely thanked them for the information, then told them that since I had not been made aware of the additional expense (at the time of booking the appointment), that I would need to reschedule the appointment until after I got paid. No shame in being responsible in managing a solid budget, so hold your chin up. Oh, and do you have Pet Insurance on your beautiful Khloe Belle yet?


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

I guess I wasn't clear in that I wasn't informed of the extra expense until the shots and groom were finished. When I went to pick her up they handed me another large bill. I saw the total and was confused and said this isn't what her appt was for and the girl at the front desk simply said "oh sorry" and went back about her business. Ugh oh well. And no insurance yet I'm gonna talk to her "dada" when he gets home this weekend about it.  I've been shopping around for a while I want to make sure I get the best coverage. 


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I would be upset, because I would want to be there when they gave her shots, also. I always ask questions about the shots that are given(side effects, risks, and so on) you should of been informed ahead if time if it was OK to do the shots at that time. Maybe you would of wanted to wait on the grooming, and got the shots first?? Yes, i would of been upset.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Most vets require that you pay your bill when you pick your pet up. It's standard policy. They probably even have a sign at the desk stating their policy. 

If you have a long standing relationship with your vet, they may allow you to set of a payment plan in a case of an emergency. Most will take Care Credit.

Just a word of advice, emergency vets require payment upfront. If you can't pay before your pet is treated, they will turn you away.

Unfortunately, vets have been forced to toughen up their payment policies as they had too much trouble collecting unpaid bills. 

You may not be aware but pet insurance does not cover routine visits for vaccinations, spaying etc. It is only for illness and injury. Even with insurance, you still have to pay upfront, then submit the forms to your insurance company and wait for reimbursement.

We all need to have money set aside for unexpected vets bills. A good way to do it is to have a certain amount automatically deducted every month to go into a special account just for vet bills. It's also a good idea when you budget for a puppy to have an account already set up with money in it before the puppy ever comes home. Many people recommend having the equivalent of the puppy's price saved just for vet bills.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Why did they give her shots if she was just sick????:angry: And how many shots did they give her? These little ones should just get one at a time. I don't like their attitude nor how they're handling things. I'd speak to the vet, not just someone behind the desk.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree w/Sue, Michelle. No vet should give shots w/out explicit permission! I would simply have told them that I will be back tomorrow & that they should not have administered shots w/out your permission. 
I dread the thought of moving to the US sometimes---I have such a wonderful vet here!
Unless you really like this vet I would suggest you look around!


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Most vets require that you pay your bill when you pick your pet up. It's standard policy. They probably even have a sign at the desk stating their policy.
> 
> If you have a long standing relationship with your vet, they may allow you to set of a payment plan in a case of an emergency. Most will take Care Credit.
> 
> ...


The point is, khloe just got over being sick yesterday and she went in for a groom today. I did not authorize them giving her shots for 3 reasons:
1. She's been through enough these past couple days.
2. I wouldn't have the money until I for paid.
3. I wanted to be there when she got them. 
I'm aware that they wouldn't do a payment plan for me. I simply asked if I could pay the other half tomorrow after I got paid simply because I was not aware the bill would be so much because I took her in to be groomed, not to be vaccinated.


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would be upset also. They should have notified you that they were going to give her shots. I never heard of bringing a pup in to be groomed and the vet giving her shots without telling you. As others have said, she should not be getting all those shots at one time. I think I would look for another vet.

If your going to consider health insurance I would look into PetPlan. They really are reasonable and seem to be fair in what they cover. Just a suggestion. : )


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Michele -- I too would have been upset on so many levels, and I probably would be looking for another vet.

I agree with what Sue said. Had I been asked, I would not have allowed my Vet to give Khloe vaccinations after she had been sick only yesterday. And, because Khloe had been seen by this same Vet, he should have also known better than to vaccinate today. Additionally, I want to be present for any treatment provided to my fluff by the Vet. They should never have given vaccinations without your express knowledge and consent and I would not have agreed to pay for treatment that I had not authorized.

And, Marj, my pet insurance (VPI) does pray for annual exams, vaccinations, dentals and spaying above other things. It really depends on what Plan you elect. But, they do reimburse you *after* the treatment. It usually takes about 10 days after they receive the completed claim form to my receiving a check in the mail. So you do have to have the money to pay for the treatment and wait for the reimbursement.

But having a budget is a good thing and unexpected expenses always throw a wrench into our plans. This was an expense that you should have been given the opportunity to "time" into your budget. Your Vet took that option away from you and made this an emergency expense wise when it need not have been.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Micheleandkhloe said:


> The point is, khloe just got over being sick yesterday and she went in for a groom today. I did not authorize them giving her shots for 3 reasons:
> 1. She's been through enough these past couple days.
> 2. I wouldn't have the money until I for paid.
> 3. I wanted to be there when she got them.
> ...


It is probably your vet's policy that puppies be up to date on their vaccinations before they are groomed. I know quite of few of us have advised you to wait until Khloe was finished with her vaccinations (18 weeks) before getting her groomed. 

That still doesn't justify them vaccinating her without your consent. They should have told you when you made the appointment that she would need her shots before she could get groomed. It takes two weeks after the shots for immunity anyway so she should not have been groomed the same day.

I would definitely call your vet's office and ask for an explanation.


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> It is probably your vet's policy that puppies be up to date on their vaccinations before they are groomed. I know quite of few of us have advised you to wait until Khloe was finished with her vaccinations (18 weeks) before getting her groomed.
> 
> That still doesn't justify them vaccinating her without your consent. They should have told you when you made the appointment that she would need her shots before she could get groomed. It takes two weeks after the shots for immunity anyway so she should not have been groomed the same day.
> 
> I would definitely call your vet's office and ask for an explanation.


I was actually assured by my vet that she would be fine to have a grooming appointment there if she wasn't fully vaccinated. Otherwise I never would have done that. But I give my vet some credibility as he has been in business for 50+ years.


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am sorry this happened Michele, I would have been very frustrated. I think pet insurance is great but we do not have it as dh thinks it is a waste, so when Rocky had his emergency, out came the credit card. We have money put in savings but we try not to touch it unless absolutely necissary. Finances can be tough enough without the vet springing something on you like that. Sounds to me like you plan very carefully and do your best to make sure your little princess is all set! Kudos to you for bein a good mom!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Michele, i am sorry to hear about what happened. I would be really upset just as you are!!! I agree that your vet never should give vaccines without your consent. Please
Consider that just because your vet has many, many years of experience, that does not mean that he is up to date on small breed vet care-- especially in the case of vaccines. Please refer to Dr. Dodds recommended vaccine schedule that has been adopted by all the US vet schools. I believe it is stickied.

Please do not take our suggestions the wrong way. I know you're excited to do lots of things with Khloe...BUT, you should also do what keeps her safe and healthy. I think if you felt that she was well enough to get a grooming, then she is well enough to get vaccines. Grooming can be stressful to a dog. Personally, I wouldn't have sent Obi to the groomer if he was sick just the day prior. That being said, there is no excuse for your vet/vet tech to do anything to Khloe without your approval. I hope you can talk to the vet to clarify and we are here to support you 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

While the cost would annoy me, it would annoy me more that they did this without your consent.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I too would not be happy with my vet. Grooming although stressful, emotionally is differant than injecting them with something that could cause an issue. I personaly am waiting until the girls are a year old before getting their rabies. It sounds like a communication issue if the vet said she could be groomed without the shots. I'd just ask for a clarification if your happy with the explanation then stay otherwise look for someone else.


----------



## NC_Girl (Jul 19, 2012)

I would be LIVID that they had given my dog shots without my asking, I would not pay them one penny and I can not imagine I would ever return to this vet unless it was a life or death situation.

I agonize about ever single shot I have to give a dog, especially one as small as a maltese. I plan on titering every year after the first year for my dog just like I did for my GSD's. For what it is worth, my GSD female got her last parvo/distemper at 3 years of age and when I titered her the last time at 13 she still was fine.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> Michele, i am sorry to hear about what happened. I would be really upset just as you are!!! I agree that your vet never should give vaccines without your consent. Please
> Consider that just because your vet has many, many years of experience, that does not mean that he is up to date on small breed vet care-- especially in the case of vaccines. Please refer to Dr. Dodds recommended vaccine schedule that has been adopted by all the US vet schools. I believe it is stickied.
> 
> Please do not take our suggestions the wrong way. I know you're excited to do lots of things with Khloe...BUT, you should also do what keeps her safe and healthy. I think if you felt that she was well enough to get a grooming, then she is well enough to get vaccines. Grooming can be stressful to a dog. Personally, I wouldn't have sent Obi to the groomer if he was sick just the day prior. That being said, there is no excuse for your vet/vet tech to do anything to Khloe without your approval. I hope you can talk to the vet to clarify and we are here to support you
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Michele, i am sorry to hear about what happened. I would be really upset just as you are!!! I agree that your vet never should give vaccines without your consent. Please
> Consider that just because your vet has many, many years of experience, that does not mean that he is up to date on small breed vet care-- especially in the case of vaccines. Please refer to Dr. Dodds recommended vaccine schedule that has been adopted by all the US vet schools. I believe it is stickied.
> 
> Please do not take our suggestions the wrong way. I know you're excited to do lots of things with Khloe...BUT, you should also do what keeps her safe and healthy. I think if you felt that she was well enough to get a grooming, then she is well enough to get vaccines. Grooming can be stressful to a dog. Personally, I wouldn't have sent Obi to the groomer if he was sick just the day prior. That being said, there is no excuse for your vet/vet tech to do anything to Khloe without your approval. I hope you can talk to the vet to clarify and we are here to support you
> ...


Michelle, I completely agree with Marisa! She always has great advice and another way of looking at things! :thumbsup: If I were you, I would be upset too. Like Marisa said just because they have many years in the business doesn't always give them the creditability they should have. I would call to see if you can speak with the vet or a vet on site and tell them what happened and that your upset and concerned that Khloe was vaccinated without your prior consent.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:exploding: Oh my gosh, I would SO not be happy, beyond not happy, of a vet giving shots (and I take it that's plural?), without letting you know. This of course, is so not your fault. If it were me, I would express my extreme displeasure of not letting me know they were giving my baby shots, and then gromming afterwards? Or even, before, or during?

Honestly, I so would research for a new vet, that has extensive knowledge in small breeds, and I probably wouldn't even use the groomer anymore either. Actually I wouldn't use the same groomer, I take it, they are a part of the vets office?

I am so sorry this happened for you and your baby. Truly, I would find another vet.

Hugs.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I totally agree with the others. I would have been absolutely furious that they first of all gave my baby shots without asking first and secondly I'd be furious that the shots were given right after her being sick!!!! What were they thinking!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Micheleandkhloe said:


> I was actually assured by my vet that she would be fine to have a grooming appointment there if she wasn't fully vaccinated. Otherwise I never would have done that. *But I give my vet some credibility as he has been in business for 50+ years.*
> 
> 
> Love,
> Michele & Khloe


Length of time as a vet doesn't necessarily make a vet good. In fact if I'm not mistaken I believe the vet that caused heating pad burns to Benny had been in the business for some time and was a well respected vet. Here was that story: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/120518-warning-about-heating-pads.html

Michele, personally I would not return to that vet. I don't like anything about the way his practice is run. Sounds more like they're in it for the money not the best interest of the pet. Ask other people you know whom they take their dogs too and most important, try to find a vet who knows toy and small breed dogs well. They have unique issues.


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

You all are probably right. I was recommended to this vet and told he was great but I'm very displeased. I'll def be researching other vets. This is just crazy to me. I'm glad I have all of your support and if I seemed snippy earlier PLEASE don't take it personally. I was very upset and flat out appalled. Thank y'all so much!


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Michele -- we love you and Khloe and want only the best for both of you. We offer advice as best we can, when asked, but it certainly isn't in any way critizing you. I know what a great Mom you are to Khloe. I would have been very, very, very upset if this had happened to me -- as I said in my earlier post -- for so many reasons.

Just sending you a virtual hug to tell you that tomorrow will be a better day. Now -- let's see pictures of darling Khloe after her groom.  Please.


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Michele, I think most vets will have the same payment policy, however, I think the bigger issue is them giving Khloe vaccinations without you being there, without your okay (and without that being the reason for the appointment), and after establishing with them that they were okay with her not being fully vaccinated before being groomed. I would be very upset, too. I would be more upset about the bill on top of all this, and especially if your money was temporarily tight. Whether or not you find another vet, please tell this vet of your frustrations with how they handled everything. It's really no different than if you made an appointment to have your hair done, and they charged you for extra products you didn't ask for or want.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

I would not have paid for those shots!! I had the same thing happen with Rhaegar. I took him in for his rabie shot, and they gave him every shot available. When they brought him out, they told me the bill was over $200. I absolutely refused to pay for them!! I was so mad that I didn't even pay for the rabies shot. I will not allow a money hungry vet to do things to my pets without my expressed permission beforehand. I can promise you, the vet now knows he better ask me first or he won't get paid!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Patsy Heck said:


> I too would not be happy with my vet. *Grooming although stressful, emotionally is differant than injecting them with something that could cause an issue.* I personaly am waiting until the girls are a year old before getting their rabies. It sounds like a communication issue if the vet said she could be groomed without the shots. I'd just ask for a clarification if your happy with the explanation then stay otherwise look for someone else.


I agree w/Patsy here!:wub::wub:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

YellowBird said:


> While the cost would annoy me, it would annoy me more that they did this without your consent.


Agreed. I would call and complain, and then find a new vet! Maybe find a new groomer too?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Patsy Heck said:


> I too would not be happy with my vet. Grooming although stressful, emotionally is differant than injecting them with something that could cause an issue. I personaly am waiting until the girls are a year old before getting their rabies. It sounds like a communication issue if the vet said she could be groomed without the shots. I'd just ask for a clarification if your happy with the explanation then stay otherwise look for someone else.





edelweiss said:


> I agree w/Patsy here!:wub::wub:


Oy Vey~! I hope you ladies (or other readers/lurkers) out there did not mis-interpret my statement where I mentioned "if she was well enough to get a grooming, then she is well enough for vaccines." *Of course,* I agree and know that vaccines are different than grooming on the body (having to deal with vaccines literally everyday at work!). I was actually using that statement to make the point that if one is to be cautious with their sick dog, they should be *FULLY *cautious. I would have recommended not getting vaccines and just letting the puppy rest completely from ANY type of emotional or physical stress after being sick. I see parents who flat-out refuse vaccines because their child has a minor cold (not an absolute contraindication to vaccines btw), and then take that same child to daycare or a birthday party or Disneyland the very SAME or NEXT day!!! It boggles my mind sometimes  If your child is sick enough not to get vaccines, then they are sick enough to need some rest. I wouldn't want a child or dog vaccinated if sick AND I'd also be cautious and let them rest accordingly.

I just wanted to mention this because I don't want people to mis-interpret what I am saying. There is already a lot of bad information out there on the internet!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Micheleandkhloe said:


> You all are probably right. I was recommended to this vet and told he was great but I'm very displeased. I'll def be researching other vets. This is just crazy to me. I'm glad I have all of your support and if I seemed snippy earlier PLEASE don't take it personally. I was very upset and flat out appalled. Thank y'all so much!
> 
> 
> Love,
> Michele & Khloe



No worries, Michele :grouphug: How is Khloe doing today? Did you have a chance to speak with your Vet?


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

Khloe is fantastic, just as feisty as ever. I think she's in puppy love with my chaweenie... She keeps trying to play and love on him but he's not interested lol. I did speak to my vet and I paid my bill(today, out of spite) and told them I would not be returning. I spoke with the vet that owns the clinic and as I suspected he had no idea. It's the job of the tech to check paperwork and make sure everything is being done correctly. I told him even though I didn't personally hold him responsible I couldn't trust the health of my khloe with them anymore. He understood of course and gave me a hug(I've known him all my life he specializes in livestock and made frequent house calls to our ranch) and apologized again. It's nothing personal I still think he's a great vet... I just want to find someone who specializes in small breeds and with kinder staff(LOL ) but honestly it's all about khloe. I'm lucky she is well after all that nonsense.... Anyway yes thanks everyone I appreciate all the support!


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------

